# Can Wasps Burrow Through Drywall?



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Wasps of the family Vespidae use wood fibers to build their nests (aka cartons), but they usually strip the loose fibers from fences and tree bark. The queen feeds the larva protein-based food such as catepillars and other dead insects not wood particles. I'm thinking the wasps found their way to the attic or wall voids and then entered the interior around a light fixture or plumbing void. Inspect the attic and check out the wall voids in the affected rooms. If you find them in the walls, injecting Drione dust into the wall void with a bellows duster will eradicate them. If you find a nest in the attic, EcoSMART has a very effective "eco-friendly" product called EcoEXEMPT JET. Hope this helps.

Bugzilla out --


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Yep that would be my first guess
They came in through the soffit and into the house through a light fixture


----------



## andrixx (Sep 12, 2008)

True. They are now on the lookout for new home in your friend’s house. Have you known which type of wasp that surrounds the house? Learning which type of wasp can gain you knowledge on what pest control method you should employ.


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Yup. Identification is key to eliminating the problem.


----------

